# Which peptides to help heal partially torn muscle fibers?



## IAIN1978 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ten weeks ago I believe I partially tore my Ilotibial band just below where it inserts to the hip along with some damage to parts of the front quad. Still recovering, I started reading up on peptides to speed healing such as TB-500, PEG MGF, BPC 157 etc. My question is, which TWO peptides would you choose for soft tissue/tendon damage? It appears TB-500 is very popular along with PEG MGF. But BPC 157 also sounds very interesting, anyone used?


----------



## The Stig (Nov 14, 2013)

Thymosin (TB500) would be the first peptide I would look at from an injury perspective. This should possibly be stacked, however, TB500 would be good on its own.


----------



## The Stig (Nov 14, 2013)

I used Thymosin for a Pec Major Rupture, certainly helped, but no miracle cure. The key is, unfortunately, rest and gentle exercise to help you re-establish confidence in the muscle group and your ability to put the area under stress again. Slowly but surely!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as the stig has said TB500 will certainly help as the major issue with injuries of any type is the inflammation TB500 reduces inflammation so recovery can begin.

IGF-1LR3 can help with injuries but you will need to micro dose it in the area for best results (for example 500mcg x 10 50mcg shots around the injury)

GHRP/GHRH peptides will help as they will release natural GH to assist the healing process


----------



## IAIN1978 (Sep 13, 2010)

@Pscarb, would PEG MGF also aid in healing?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IAIN1978 said:


> @Pscarb, would PEG MGF also aid in healing?


MGF would i am unsure on pMGF as you would want the peptide to be in straight away, micro dosing is key in the area


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> MGF would i am unsure on pMGF as you would want the peptide to be in straight away, micro dosing is key in the area


Paul, I have issues with my forearms and knees in particular. Do you think its possible to microdose these? Thanks.


----------



## The Stig (Nov 14, 2013)

Paul,

I did run a cycle of stacked peptides, including Thymosin, when I tore my pec major (bloody agony by the way). I did do a silly amount of research into the subject. I will dig it out in the next couple of days as I do believe the topic of injury and peptides is an interesting one. I also provided thymosin to a friend of mine who plays rugby and suffers very badly with a knee injury he suffered whilst in the marines in Iraq. He also has had good results.

I have to say that both of us found no evidence that injecting as near to the injury as possible gave any better results than pinning into the stomach.

I will dig the info out and post it on here.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Big Ian said:


> Paul, I have issues with my forearms and knees in particular. Do you think its possible to microdose these? Thanks.


it does depend on the injury buddy



The Stig said:


> Paul,
> 
> I did run a cycle of stacked peptides, including Thymosin, when I tore my pec major (bloody agony by the way). I did do a silly amount of research into the subject. I will dig it out in the next couple of days as I do believe the topic of injury and peptides is an interesting one. I also provided thymosin to a friend of mine who plays rugby and suffers very badly with a knee injury he suffered whilst in the marines in Iraq. He also has had good results.
> 
> ...


i would agree that Thymosin does not need to be locally injected i have tried it but got nothing more from it by doing it IM locally over SubQ, micro dosing is effective when using peptides such as IGF-1, MGF


----------



## IAIN1978 (Sep 13, 2010)

@Pscarb If one was using just MGF instead of PEG MGF what dosage and frequency would you run it for soft tissue/tendon injury?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IAIN1978 said:


> @Pscarb If one was using just MGF instead of PEG MGF what dosage and frequency would you run it for soft tissue/tendon injury?


i would staret with 500mcg and go higher if need be and micro dose this around the injury.....


----------

